# Cop Jokes



## Tgace (Oct 14, 2004)

LAPD
The Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD), The FBI, and the CIA are all trying to prove that they are the best at apprehending criminals. The President decides to give them a test. He releases a rabbit into a forest and each of them has to catch it.

The CIA goes in.
They place animal informants throughout the forest.
They question all plant and mineral witnesses.
After three months of extensive investigations they conclude that rabbits do not exist.

The FBI goes in.
After two weeks with no leads they burn the forest, killing everything in it, including the rabbit, and they make no apologies.
The rabbit had it coming.

The LAPD goes in.
They come out two hours later with a badly beaten bear.
The bear is yelling: "Okay! Okay! I'm a rabbit! I'm a rabbit!"


----------



## Tgace (Oct 14, 2004)

The Revised Miranda Rights 

You are under arrest and....
1. No, I don't care who you are.
2. No, I don't care who you know.
3. Yes... you DO pay my salary.
4. Yes... you CAN have my job.
5. No, I don't have anything better to do.
6. Yes, I DO arrest real criminals sometimes.
7. No, I am not picking on you because you are __________ (fill in any ethnic group/race).
8. No, I can't give you a break.
9. No, I don't know your friend, Officer __________.
10. Yes, you will be allowed to make a phone call.
11. Yes, I'm sure you will never do it again.
12. No, we can't talk about it.
13. Yes, it DOES make me happy.
14. Yes, you WILL see me in court.
Thank you, have a nice day.
Your Arresting Officer __________


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 14, 2004)

This is really funny TGACE lol! I enjoyed this


----------



## GAB (Oct 14, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> LAPD
> The Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD), The FBI, and the CIA are all trying to prove that they are the best at apprehending criminals. The President decides to give them a test. He releases a rabbit into a forest and each of them has to catch it.
> 
> The CIA goes in.
> ...


 
Hey, wait a minute I represent that.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Oct 14, 2004)

Lol, thats pretty good.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 15, 2004)

Revised Miranda rights...:rofl: :roflmao:


----------

